# Light in the winter--questions?



## Shayanna (Sep 25, 2013)

I want to optimize my bird's laying, so I think I will put a light in the coop for the winter, and as the days are getting MUCH shorter, I think I need to do this now. so here are my questions...

Should it be a heat lamp? Or just a regular 60 watt bulb?

We have a timer. At what times/for how long should the light be on?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

http://www.chickenforum.com/f22/light-requirements-6547/

http://www.chickenforum.com/f10/lighting-coop-5891/

Here are a few older threads ...


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Oh, I would out both! The heat light for those cold winter nights!!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Good luck! Keeping chicken is so much fun!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Light 'em up and burn 'em down...sounds like a GREAT idea.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Shayanna said:


> I want to optimize my bird's laying, so I think I will put a light in the coop for the winter, and as the days are getting MUCH shorter, I think I need to do this now. so here are my questions...
> 
> Should it be a heat lamp? Or just a regular 60 watt bulb?
> 
> We have a timer. At what times/for how long should the light be on?


From what I've learned here, it's not a good idea to do this. It artificially stimulates them to lay over winter where they need that break over the colder months. By lighting, you increase the chance that they will burn out much faster than they should. It's not good for the general well being of the girls.


----------

